# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  گزارش از چند جدول با کریستال ریپورت در vb.net (یکی کمک کنه)

## arms

سلام
چند جدول دارم.جدول اصلی اطلاعات شخصی بیمارن را دارد.یه جدول دیگه آزمایشهایی که بیماران انجام میدهد را دارد.حالا من میخام در فرم برنامه کد یک بیمار 
را بدم و از جدول بیماران اطلاعات بیمار مورد نظر و از جدول آزمایشها تمام آزمایشهای 
مربوط به این کد را نشان دهم. 
در ضمن با sql server و vb.net کارمو انجام میدم. 
اگه بتونین کمکم کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## sh

از SUB Report استفاده کن

----------


## mojtaba1363

دوست عزيز من با #C كار كردم ام يك پيشنهاد برا دارم 
شما جدولهايي كه فيلدهاي انها را نياز داري دو مرتبه add و يك جدول جدبد ايجاد مي شود جدول جديد را با binding source و Table جديد هماهنگ كن ودر يك Data grid view نمايش بده و از آن گزارش گيري كن

----------


## quantomquery

سلام
من هم همین مشکل رو دارم که تو این تاپیک مطرح کردم البته سورس رو هم گذاشتم که ببینین

* اشکال در استفاده از 2 جدول در کریستال ریپورت*


ممنون

----------

